# Ash nazg durbatulûk translation? (Black Speech of Mordor)



## TheDarkTyrant (Dec 26, 2002)

Can anyone out there help me to learn the Black Speech. More specifically how to properly pronounce the engraving on the Ring of Power.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 26, 2002)

"Ash nazg durbatuluk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatuluk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul." 

thats all i can find right know no guessing for what it means! it is pronounced i guess how Gandalf pronounces it in LOTR EE!!!

Thôl


----------



## Éomond (Dec 26, 2002)

Yeah, um, look at the Fellowship of the Ring, it has some Black Speech. Also the appendic in RotK might have something about


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Celebthôl _
> *"Ash nazg durbatuluk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatuluk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul."
> 
> thats all i can find right know no guessing for what it means! it is pronounced i guess how Gandalf pronounces it in LOTR EE!!!
> ...


This could be way off, but I thought I'd tell what i think that means, does anyone else think the same? Maybe someone who knows better can correct me.

ash - one
nazg - ring (also seen in ringwraith = nazgul)
durba - rule
gimba - find
thraka - bring
though the a might be something that is added when suffix is to be added... I really do not know.
tul - them
uk - all
krimpa - bind
agh burzum-ishi- perhaps ishi means "in the" and burzum means darkness.. these are wild guesses really. As for "agh" perhaps it means "and". 

Does anyone else think this or know otherwise?

TheDarkTyrant, I am not sure of the correct pronounciation.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 26, 2002)

i believe that to be true aswell! well deduced Nóm!!

Thôl


----------



## TheDarkTyrant (Dec 26, 2002)

Man, and I thought learning Klingon was hard. LOL!!!!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 30, 2002)

Exactly what I was going to say, Nóm.


----------



## mjb0123 (Dec 11, 2005)

One of the DVD sets, I forget which one, has Christopher Lee say the engraving the black speech in an interview. He is a serious fan and I think it's perfect.

Matt

http://mjb0123.blogspot.com


----------



## Odiferus (Dec 13, 2005)

*Ash nazg durbatulûk, ash nazg gimbatul, *
*ash nazg thrakatulûk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul.* 

'One Ring to rule them all, One Ring to find them, 
One Ring to bring them all and in the Darkness bind them.'

This is not a personal translation, but was found with minimal research and varified across several web sites. Hope this is what you are looking for.​


----------



## Elhath (Dec 14, 2005)

Yeah well, I think the spelling was not the issue, but the pronunciation since the Black Speech pronunciation can be hard to guess from the text if the reader knows mainly just some non-phonetically written language like Modern English. (Hence "Seleborne" et al. pronunciations in the 1978 Bakshi animation, for instance.)

Florian Dombach gets the Ring Verse properly going in mp3 here: http://www.ellammath.de/ringinscription.htm


----------



## wizard2c (Dec 17, 2005)

Celebthôl said:


> "Ash nazg durbatuluk, ash nazg gimbatul, ash nazg thrakatuluk agh burzum-ishi krimpatul."
> 
> thats all i can find right know no guessing for what it means! it is pronounced i guess how Gandalf pronounces it in LOTR EE!!!
> 
> Thôl



Thank you.....this is interesting. I am just learning the languages and this is useful. I have a copy of the One Ring....I only put it on once for a moment to check the size but I keep it in its box.

I wear a copy of Gandalf's ring every day.


----------



## Búrzghâsh (Dec 18, 2005)

Where'd you get a copy of the one ring?


----------

